# The 20th Annual Grand National Open Karate Championship in NYC



## Edgar (Feb 23, 2004)

Great Grandmaster Aaron Banks & Fighthouse Presents:
Executive Producer Robert Ornes
The 20th Annual Grand National Open Karate Championship
Sunday March 28th, 2004 at 12:00 Noon
Fighthouse
122W 27th Street 2nd floor
New York, NY 10001 (bet. 6th & 7th Ave.)
General admission: $30.00 (Limited Seating)

Contact: Aaron Banks at (718) 897-4468 
http://www.greatgrandmasterbanks.com


----------

